# E93 Le500~Tanzanite Blue~Max Protect and Polish Angel Combo



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Here we have another Le500 but E93 instead of E92, this was delivered to me one Saturday and left the following Sunday at 11.30pm:doublesho yes I was knackered but I aim to please and as the client was coming over from Crewe to pick it up it was the least I could.

Solid hrs put in on this just so i could get it prepped overnight for the application of Max Protect UNC-R early Sunday morning and Polish Angel Cosmic and Polish Angel Viking Shield on the Sunday afternoon.

Heres the car on arrival
































































As always wheels were cleaned and decontaminated first and foremost, paintwork washed and decontaminated etc etc etc, no pics because we all know what we are doing, or would assume we do.

After the wash process was done the engine bay was steam cleaned










And then treated to a light coating of acf50, designed for use in the aerospace industry and primarily used on motorcycles this is an anti corrosion formula that aids in removing moisture from seams and electrics and terminals, it can be bought in aerosol but I buy in bulk and comes as a thick viscous liquid, how it works is it creeps into all areas where water can reside and settle, thus causing corrosion, as this is an active coating it displaces the electrolyte in corrosion and aids in its removal by encapsulating the cell and lifting it away. Smart stuff, this is why i use it, its durable and actively keeps your precious metal, well, metal and not rust/corrosion. Its an ideal product for cars that are to be stored in a humid garage and cannot only be applied to engines, running gear, chassis etc, anything that is susceptible to moisture ingress this is a must.










A light blitz over the engine bay and wiped over, it was then left to "creep" into the areas it needed to get to.










Anywhoo once it was moved indoors it was dried further with compressed air










Now i'm not easily moved but this little critter crawled out from somewhere and didn't want to go down without a fight.



















This next couple of pics show just how new are not supposed to look.



















And removed.



















Inspecting the rest of the car it was in pretty decent shape but still needed that little something.























































And another defect that you wouldn't want on your brand new motor.

Before










After










By now it was getting late but the Le500 was looking like so.














































Calling it a night I was happy and so was my stomach when i got home via Kebab stop off. So bright and early Sunday morning this coating went on.










And the temperature of the panel was increasing by the minute so it had to be on now, and please dont try this at home or you will be royally chomped.










As you can see from the picture the wing is taped to prevent any excess spilling over, small areas and panel by panel is the only way this will be a successful application, and not to mention a thorough panel wipe with Upol Sytem 20




























Whilst that was curing for a few hrs I tended to the windows, wheels and interior

Glass Sealant curing










And removed after a minute










After ACF50 had been wiped over the engine bay looked like this, not just pretty in its dressing but protected electrics and seams for upto 12 months.










Once the Max Protect was suitably cured it was time for Polish Angel Cosmic, one coat of this went on, left for around an hr and a half then a coat of Polish Angel Viking Shield.

This is what the combo left.




































































































And outside this colour really is temperamental to its lighting conditions. This was about 8pm Sunday.

With a fair bit of light from an angle










And although the car was in the same place this is how it looked moments later.














































As it was getting on it was rolled back and just thoroughly checked to ensure a perfect handover. But took these pics as it got darkened up in the unit.





































Thanks for checking in on another Reflectology New Car Prep and Protect performed just off Junction 30 of the M1 www.ukcardetailing.co.uk

Dont forget to check us out on Facebook
​*


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Great work on a lovely motor :thumb: The colour is simply stunning! Cheers for posting.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Russ, love the last shot.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

The gloss, reflections and shine on that superb colour are outstanding :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning reflections and awesome car


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, looks very nice :thumb:.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

in love with that colour and flake pop close up! made it the car it should be!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

quickly running out of superlatives for you and your work

stunning


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding sir


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, great work to!

Nice to see another user of ACF-50... It does a job as well as looking pretty!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Class work as usual Russ.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> quickly running out of superlatives for you and your work
> 
> stunning


Superlatives or superlaxatives:lol:



Dift said:


> Beautiful, great work to!
> 
> Nice to see another user of ACF-50... It does a job as well as looking pretty!


Been using it for a while now and it never fails to impress, no complaints here, its currently sat protecting Series 1 Jag E Type engine and undercarriage and 1969 Lotus Elan.

However I wouldnt have known about it if it wasnt for a Facebook buddy that asked me if i heard of it, a little search and wella, contacted Lear and away we go.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic job.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Fantastic job. As you said, it was in a good shape but needed that something little extra, and you gave it.

Also loved capturing the temperamental paint shade. Do you think the waxes heightened the temperament or subdued it a bit?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

Superb job.:thumb:

What do you use on the black chrome grills and exhaust pipes?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

> Also loved capturing the temperamental paint shade. Do you think the waxes heightened the temperament or subdued it a bit?


All depends how you perceive a wax or a coating tbh, they all offer something and give off different characters on different colours etc, this certainly heightened the results for me.



Maccaa said:


> Superb job.:thumb:
> 
> What do you use on the black chrome grills and exhaust pipes?


Sorry only just picked this up, I use my own metal polish then protect with either the same as the car or something fit for the purpose.


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

Absolutely stunning work. Lovely to look at. George:wave:


----------

